# Anubias still not doing well



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

A couple weeks ago I posted about a new anubias plant. I was advised it was melting and to let it be. Now there are parts of it that look good but other parts not looking so good. Two leaves are brown, one looks like it's going to fall off and has a hole in it. There is one leaf that is green and looks great. My question is if I should remove the leaf with the hole or not. At what point is it considered rotting?


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Is there any sign that the tuber itself is rotting? I have had leaves go brown or yellow on occasion, but the plant never dies. It just takes forever to have new leaves grow out as they are very slow growing plants. If the tuber is soft or rotting then the entire plant will most likely die. There is a disease thst presents like this and can wipe out every anubias in the tank. If the entire tuber is not rotten, you can try to remove just the infected part with a sharp razor blade.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Which part is the tuber? There is one root that is half brown.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

The tuber would be the part of the stem that the roots are growing from. If that part is healthy and above the substrate, there's a good chance the plant will survive. If it gets mushy, the plant is dying.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

The proper term is rhizome
marked in blue









You can remove the browned leaf it won't recover You can either pull the stem off at the base by teh rhizoe of cut it off with a clean sharp razor or scissors.

If the plant has rhizome rot comon signs include:
discolored rhizoe (along the length or in teh cut part)
soft rhizome at these discolored spots
foul/garbage smell (healthy plant should smell like a wet garden greenery)
leaves showing what looks like rabid nitrate deficiency-turn yellow then brown then deteriorate very quickly (roughly a week), typically the stem near the base by the rhizome will also be discolored/soft if the leaf does this but not always.
lack of or loss of root

some shots of diseased plants:
rot at base of stem








stem base and roots rotting (see marked areas)








visual discoloration fo rhizome
















photo too big click link
http://i38.tinypic.com/34ffk09.jpg

Some more reading on the disease:
http://anubias-engl.blogspot.com/2011/04/anubias-plants-rotting-facts-rumours.html

all photos are advanced stages of the disease, it may be a lighter discoloration for you.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks all. I've removed the plant as Phil was lethargic and just not himself. For now it is in a container with aquarium water. Do you think the plant will recover once I cut the rotted areas away? I'm considering trying to return it for a refund.


----------

